# More masks seen



## debodun (Dec 15, 2022)

A few weeks ago, I hardly saw anyone in public wearing a mask. Today in the market, about half of the people I noticed were wearing them. Had there been a resurgence of COVID or a warning out?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 15, 2022)

It was in the news recently the main hospital in small city I just moved out of is requiring everybody who goes onto the property to wear masks.

In my current location, I've only seen one person wearing one.  I've wondered if people here are all fully vaccinated or simply don't care.. but a neighbor said one tenant lost her husband to covid...


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 15, 2022)

I've never stopped wearing a mask in public. But for the first 2 years I would still go to some group events, dinners, etc.

Then, around March 2022, people I actually knew started getting Covid. That put the scare in me. No more dinners, etc.

In recent months, there have been reports and concerns about other viruses as well. I think that's why some people have started wearing masks again.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

They're talking about a "big resurgence" here in Los Angeles County & maybe going back to mask requirements.


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> They're talking about a "big resurgence" here in Los Angeles County & maybe going back to mask requirements.


Yeah, but that's California. They love their masks out there. To answer the OP's question, no I have heard nothing of a resurgence. There is almost no one wearing masks where I live anymore.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 15, 2022)

One of my gfriends has a cousin that works in ER at one of our local hospitals.  She is telling her to still wear her mask because Covid is still really prevalent in our community.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 15, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...-a-surge-in-respiratory-illnesses/ar-AA15hlyz


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 15, 2022)

In Canada masks are again being required in all medical facilities, as well as in close contact work places. Child cases of flu and lung infections are on the rise, as is usual in the winter with pediatric ICU units filled to capacity. Elderly persons are being urged to get the latest Covid injection at no cost. My Wife and I just did that, plus we also got our annual flu shot. JimB.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Dec 15, 2022)

The places I frequent a small nbr of people are wearing masks.

In hospitals, clinics etc, all are wearing masks.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 15, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I've never stopped wearing a mask in public. But for the first 2 years I would still go to some group events, dinners, etc.
> 
> Then, around March 2022, people I actually knew started getting Covid. That put the scare in me. No more dinners, etc.
> 
> In recent months, there have been reports and concerns about other viruses as well. I think that's why some people have started wearing masks again.


It better put the "scare" in you.  Because of a politicized media, we no longer have the truth. We have to judge on our own.  It simple as heck, the elderly are the ones with the weakest immune systems, which means, whatever is true or not, we are the most likely to be killed by this Covid stuff.


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

We have another wave over here.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 15, 2022)

I never wear a mask unless I go to see a medical profession person and there I am forced to put one on.  I have my 2 original shots, my 2 boosters and I will get my 3rd booster in the new year.  I am not scared and will not wear one when they put me in my coffin.  I am a very strong believer in preventive health.  So far; so good!


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 15, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> In Canada masks are again being required in all medical facilities, as well as in close contact work places. Child cases of flu and lung infections are on the rise, as is usual in the winter with pediatric ICU units filled to capacity. Elderly persons are being urged to get the latest Covid injection at no cost. My Wife and I just did that, plus we also got our annual flu shot. JimB.


My doctor has always required the masks. I wear my mask if there are too many people around. I have had all my shots plus the flu shot. I did get covid in July this year and surely don't want it again. As one poster said there was many children getting the respiratory illness and hospitals (including emergency) are overflowing with cases.


----------



## ArnoldC (Dec 15, 2022)

Back to wearing a mask every establishment I enter.  Last summer found me wearing the mask less frequently thinking the Covid thread was subsiding.

Now thinking again and safe siding it by mask wearing again.  I'm vaxed and boosted.  Sharon, my companion, is not.  She is more susceptible than me to infection.  Feel it is in both of our best interests for me to return to active masking.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I never wear a mask unless I go to see a medical profession person and there I am forced to put one on.  I have my 2 original shots, my 2 boosters and I will get my 3rd booster in the new year.  I am not scared and will not wear one when they put me in my coffin.  I am a very strong believer in preventive health.  So far; so good!


We've both had 3 shots...finito.  We've both likely had Covid, (although Madame was diagnosed with it and mine said Flu, we both had the same symptoms)...no biggee......nothing, nowhere near like having Sepsis which I almost died from in 2019...now _that_ was scary stuff.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm going on two weeks of being sick with coughing and weakness, just very slow to shake this....I had been very lax in wearing a mask but that will change, I'll be wearing a mask everywhere.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2023)

Are you better?
@Jackie23  ?


----------



## Jace (Jan 2, 2023)

Yes, had an appointment at K-P..(listed as Mid-Atlantic region).the other week..mask required!


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 2, 2023)

chic said:


> Yeah, but that's California. They love their masks out there. To answer the OP's question, no I have heard nothing of a resurgence. There is almost no one wearing masks where I live anymore.


Same here.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 2, 2023)

masks optional in Paris but mètros and busses very crowded and dangerous.

Use KN-25 medical grade masks in any public transport, trains,  or crowded areas, ques, etc.

Jon


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2023)

Tish said:


> We have another wave over here.


And it isn't even Winter.

Covid is making its way through Hubby's nursing home and the staff are wearing full PPE when they enter the rooms of the infected (and isolated) residents. 

It's very hard on the isolated residents and also on the carers because of the increased workload.

So far Hubby is free of Covid and I can visit him. We are both fully vaccinated and twice boosted but we both caught Covid when he was in hospital last August. He was very sick but I wasn't. Just before catching Covid he had been infected in the ED (he had broken his wrist in a fall) with a very nasty bacteriological infection that nearly killed him. Covid on top of that was quite serious.

Do I wear a mask and practise safe Covid protocols? You betcha I do.
When I had a family get together on Jan 26 where 19 people came to our house, including Hubby, everyone had to have a negative RAT that morning.  A couple of people who were invited did not come - one tested positive for Covid and the other is a young woman who is immunocompromised.

Wearing a mask in public isn't a statement. It is just one thing that we can do to help limit transmission of the virus. So is hand hygiene and social distancing. We do it for ourselves but more importantly, for other people, including our own loved ones.


----------



## deaver (Jan 3, 2023)

hospitals are not as clean as you may believe.  they do try but when the virus become airborne it is difficult
to make any space free from infection. I caught influenza type A while in the ED.


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 3, 2023)

Most restrictions were lifted a few months ago, and almost no one wore a mask here. But some have started wearing them again in the past couple of months.

I've been wearing a mask just about everywhere for almost 3 years.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Jan 3, 2023)

I too have noticed more mask wearing in our area.  I know the flu is up, in fact I had it!  Also, further talk about Covid is going around, but no facts on that.  I think some folks are just in fear and prefer to wear masks.   Some people are bashful in nature and the wearing of masks suits them and it is acceptable now, so why not?  Many are poorly informed or even have no clue about viruses, bacteria, and mask wearing...the are just medically ignorant, so they too wear masks.  etc, etc.   People who traveled to Europe or China or Japan prior to the pandemic, knows that wearing of masks was fairly common anyway.   The US population is just catching up with the rest of the world, not that it really does any good.  Viruses like Covid, Colds and Flu are so small viruses that they blow right through a mask...washing hands and face is a much better option...


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 3, 2023)

Kaila said:


> Are you better?
> @Jackie23  ?


Yes, I'm much better, @Kaila, thank you for asking...I should have added that I tested negative for COVID


Warrigal said:


> Wearing a mask in public isn't a statement. It is just one thing that we can do to help limit transmission of the virus. So is hand hygiene and social distancing. We do it for ourselves but more importantly, for other people, including our own loved ones.


Totally agree, Warri


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm from a state that had super strict mask restrictions for 13 months so few here wear masks anymore. You do see an occasional person wearing one. It's nice the streets are no longer littered with discarded masks. But I did find one thrown under my car the other day.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 3, 2023)

chic said:


> I'm from a state that had super strict mask restrictions for 13 months so few here wear masks anymore. You do see an occasional person wearing one. It's nice the streets are no longer littered with discarded masks. But I did find one thrown under my car the other day.


They're probably as much use under your car as they are 'elsewhere'.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm very susceptible to colds, and every winter, would catch some flu variant that would hang on and on.

We haven't had a cold or flu for the time we've been masking up .. which is proof that masking works.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

@Warrigal I still wear a mask when going out, and still carry hand sanitizer with me.
Thankfully over here Coles supplies antibacterial wipes right next to the trollies, you just can't take the chance these days.


----------

